# Up Your Lighting Game - Inexpensive Multi-Colored Pin Lights



## Frightshow (Sep 14, 2015)

Here's a quick project that you could do in an evening to take your lighting up a notch -

Pin lights - those tiny, hidden lights that add just the right amount of magic to everything... Here's a quick and CHEAP method I've used to build these. 

Let's do this!

Materials:

*Amazon LED flashlights (or any type you like)*
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B010LYKPMM?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00

*Colored lighting gels*
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004A9PMGE?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s02

*Black Duct Tape *
You probably have rolls of this already if you have an account on _HF.com_

Aluminum FoilTape (optional)
http://www.amazon.com/TapeCase-Alum...&qid=1445908257&sr=1-4&keywords=aluminum+tape







​


----------



## Frightshow (Sep 14, 2015)

Step 1: Cut Out the Lighting Gel Insert

You could skip this step if you're going for bright white pin lights everywhere, however, if you want to tweak the colors and add small pin "splashes" of highlights, you'll need some color gel material to get started.

Simply cut out little shapes (circles with wings) by tracing around the lens of your LED and leave little tabs (wings) so they help stay taped down.






​
Just by holding the gel up to the light, you can see the color shift!






​
Take a strip of duct tape and secure the colored gel by the wings around the front end.


----------



## Frightshow (Sep 14, 2015)

Part 2: Make a Hoodie

To keep the lights from becoming noticeable, make a tape hood using duct tape and aluminum foil tape around the lens to hide the beam as it exits the flashlight.






​
I make these using a strip of duct tape with a piece of aluminum foil tape stuck to the top. The aluminum foil tape does a couple of things:

1) Keeps the duct tape from folding up on itself and sticking to the lens
2) Adds reflectivity to shine brighter
3) Adds opaqueness to the somewhat transluscent duct tape.






​


----------



## Frightshow (Sep 14, 2015)

Part 3: Roll 'em tight

Once the hood is wrapped around - like a tube, trim the side with scissors to allow more light to exit. 

Then, wrap the whole thing in black duct tape to hide it.






















​

You can even use this technique on the larger LED yard lights (the large one above was $6 from Home Depot).


----------



## Frightshow (Sep 14, 2015)

Some examples of how the pin lights enhance the details of your props:







































​


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

I love your idea! The duct tape is an awesome suggestion.
I have just used those finger led's from the dollar store and or amazon. 







They are colored and super bright. No gel needed, and they either have a rubber band you can attach to a rebar or branch. But what I dislike about using these is the constant turning on at night, turn off later. For me, if I can't put a plug in it and set it up to my outdoor timer, Im really not going to do it.....Im such a lazy pants! But your idea is awesome for halloween night, or possibly a couple of days of just leaving it on. I have a couple of just white flashlights to accent details. I used them for the pics this year, and about 3 days before just leave them on.


----------



## capo33 (Oct 9, 2015)

That is unbelievable and I can't believe I never thought of it myself- I have seen your pics and the lighting is amazing- starting tonight- Brilliant!!!!


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

You sir, are a genius.


----------



## Frightshow (Sep 14, 2015)

matrixmom said:


> I love your idea! The duct tape is an awesome suggestion.
> I have just used those finger led's from the dollar store and or amazon.
> 
> 
> They are colored and super bright. No gel needed, and they either have a rubber band you can attach to a rebar or branch. But what I dislike about using these is the constant turning on at night, turn off later. For me, if I can't put a plug in it and set it up to my outdoor timer, Im really not going to do it.....Im such a lazy pants! But your idea is awesome for halloween night, or possibly a couple of days of just leaving it on. I have a couple of just white flashlights to accent details. I used them for the pics this year, and about 3 days before just leave them on.


Whoa - this is great! See what we've created? A new version of the pin lights! M&M - awesome idea and these little guys are cheap, cheap, cheap! It's easy to go overboard with too many floodlights in the yard, but after the last few years, I'm convinced you can't have enough pin lights to highlight the details. And you're right - it is a pain to go out and "click" all the pin lights to off - I totally agree! 

I like the idea of combining the duct tape hood with the finger lights! V-WALLLA! A new lighting concept!

Now, I need to stock up on some extra batteries - dang! I alone must be keeping the duct tape and battery companies in business this year!


----------



## Frightshow (Sep 14, 2015)

capo33 said:


> That is unbelievable and I can't believe I never thought of it myself- I have seen your pics and the lighting is amazing- starting tonight- Brilliant!!!!


OK capo33 - take some photos and post back here if you can! And if you're inclined, pick up some finger lights too and see what the new hood looks like on them! 

In fact, I remember one of my kids dancing around with her fingers all a-glow a few months ago. I might have to raid her room after dark and "borrow" those things... hee hee...


----------



## Frightshow (Sep 14, 2015)

dawnski said:


> You sir, are a genius.


Actually - I wish I was. I'm really just a sap for creating fleeting memories for obnoxious, juvenile strangers - all while maintaining a low-cost budget. Like all of you!


----------



## capo33 (Oct 9, 2015)

Frightshow said:


> OK capo33 - take some photos and post back here if you can! And if you're inclined, pick up some finger lights too and see what the new hood looks like on them!
> 
> In fact, I remember one of my kids dancing around with her fingers all a-glow a few months ago. I might have to raid her room after dark and "borrow" those things... hee hee...


LOL- I will definitely post pics- I remember my 7 year old running around also with the finger ones- can't wait to try this out tonight- kids can help me too- they will love it!


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Great idea! I use gel sheets a lot, now that LED spotlights are so prevalent. Old style spotlights were always too hot for gels.

Nice display!


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

keep on the lookout all year too at the dollar store....they are there several times a year.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

And even better yet- a company called jacks tool shed had these finger lights with a clippable swivel already built in so you could clip it wherever you wanted. But I can't seem to find them anymore. I still have some of them.


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

matrixmom said:


> I love your idea! The duct tape is an awesome suggestion.
> I have just used those finger led's from the dollar store and or amazon.
> View attachment 265588
> 
> They are colored and super bright. No gel needed, and they either have a rubber band you can attach to a rebar or branch. But what I dislike about using these is the constant turning on at night, turn off later. For me, if I can't put a plug in it and set it up to my outdoor timer, Im really not going to do it.....Im such a lazy pants! But your idea is awesome for halloween night, or possibly a couple of days of just leaving it on. I have a couple of just white flashlights to accent details. I used them for the pics this year, and about 3 days before just leave them on.


I bought some of those this year to try. Would you say they are good for a one night only haunt?


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

LED Pin Lights. Wrapped in black Duct Tape.
Ive been on this forum a long time, but I think this is the best idea I've yet come across. Thanks!


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

Nice cool easy hack! Yay!


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

How long do the batteries last in those flashlights?


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

The finger lights might last @ 2 nights. But I left them on all day and all night too. I know the ones I had from Jacks tool Shed did. Sometimes the cheapos from dollar tree maybe 1.


----------



## capo33 (Oct 9, 2015)

capo33 said:


> LOL- I will definitely post pics- I remember my 7 year old running around also with the finger ones- can't wait to try this out tonight- kids can help me too- they will love it!


Frightshow- tired a few out last night- amazing- cool and inexpensive idea that sounds like everyone is enjoying and can't believe have not thought of before- pictures to come- thanks again


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

matrixmom said:


> The finger lights might last @ 2 nights. But I left them on all day and all night too. I know the ones I had from Jacks tool Shed did. Sometimes the cheapos from dollar tree maybe 1.


In our cold I'm lucky to get a night out of the finger lights.

I've had better luck making throwies:

http://www.instructables.com/id/LED-Throwies/

minus the magnet, (and epoxy) and just tape where needed.


----------



## Frightshow (Sep 14, 2015)

capo33 said:


> Frightshow- tired a few out last night- amazing- cool and inexpensive idea that sounds like everyone is enjoying and can't believe have not thought of before- pictures to come- thanks again


Excellent! Can't wait to see the pix!!


----------



## Frightshow (Sep 14, 2015)

Those throwies are simply amazing! Do you have any photos to show how bright they are and how they look. I like how small and inconspicuous they are - way cool!


----------

